# Going Skiing



## eiren (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm going to the Alps next week to skihaven't skied much, so it should be interesting, to say the least! But I don't care if I come away a really good skier; what I care about is capturing the beauty of the Alps! And maybe, hopefully, some good action shots of the other skiers. I'll probably just be using my little Sony digital camera, which doesn't seem to do super well with action shots. It's a bit slow to respond, especially when it gets cold . . . but I don't think I should take my bulky SLR, especially since on my SLR I can't tell if I got the shot I was going for. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Rob (Dec 21, 2005)

Other than take your SLR??? 

Set the ISO up a bit to speed the pictures and prevent the inevitable shake. Avoid shooting into the sun. Erm... keep the camera battery warm?

Rob


----------



## eiren (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, I know I can get better action shots with my slr, but . . . what if I'm skiing down the mountain and fall on top of it and snap the lens off or something? Is there any way to take an slr skiing without risking ruining it? How do the pros do it?


----------



## Toffee (Feb 6, 2006)

Well, I'm far from the worlds greatest skier (virtogo doesn't help!) and I'm not a professional in anyway, but I do risk taking my SLR up the mountain skiing every so often - I just don't go fast (i.e., don't lose control), stick to greens/blues and take care it's not an icy day. I keep it in a padded camera bag in my rucksack, and if **** happens aim to fall sideways rather than backwards!  Wouldn't dare take it if I was a boarder mind you!

Failing that, maybe try cross-country skiing in a fairly flat area (I find this a lot more stable, you might not - lol) or (I've not tried it) hire those racket shoe thingies and go walking for a day

Have a good holiday!


----------

